# 30" Legacy Reel Mower



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I was doing research on reel mowers and came across this company who makes custom 30" reel mower.
Anyone have any experience with them? 
Anyone heard of these Peach tree Legacy mowers?
I couldn't even find anything on you tube.
new link
http://www.reelmowers.net/sales.php4


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Moving this over here to the equipment subforum if that's cool. Also, that link appears broken.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

That is basically a 30" Cal-Trimmer Telly. I will say I like my 20", but it wasn't heavy enough for my zoysia. Works really well on bermuda though. I'm guessing that you can find a greens mower for less money than you would pay for one though.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Maybe this link?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Thats the link. I will call and get pricing.
The only thing attractive to me is the 30 inch cut.
I have been looking around for greens and or reel mower. trying to find the best price and quality


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Looks nice!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

That mower does look nice but I think for the price it's going to be you would be able to get yourself a nice used greens mower for the same price.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I've had my trucut serviced there...and their words were "cal trimmer on roids". It's beefier than it's father...better engine, etc.

If width is that important....i believe gravley/locke is there and has a "flex" head


----------



## CMOG Dibbler (Jul 10, 2017)

A little late to the party here but in case it helps in your decision, I bought a 25" Legacy Mower from Peachtree mower last year and have been happy with it...until I saw all the folks here an their fancy dancy greens mowers. Anyway, the Legacy is essentially a copy of the cal trimmer as Jayhawk says.. I would caution going up to the 30" model unless you have a really large, flat, and open property. The folks at Peachtree mower were great to deal with and can steer you in the right direction, if you want to go that route.

If I had it to do over again I would have put the same money or far less into a greens mower which would have a lot more adjustability, more contouring to the mild slopes in my yard (which my Legacy still struggles with), easier to maneuver and honestly would be easier to maintain down the road. The Legacy and Cal Trimmer both require a bang it with a hammer type approach to adjusting the reel to bed-knife (something that doesn't exactly instill confidence in what should be a fine grooming machine). After watching some of the adjustments shared by others on the Toro and John Deere they all look like a breeze to maintain compared with this thing.

The drive on the Legacy (same as the Trimmer) takes some getting used to as it is always engaged with the reel and you simply lower the drive roller to propel the mower forward and lift it up to stop (but it is always spinning). This causes two problems for me, the first is to get the mower moving you really need to push it by hand first up to speed before you drop the roller or you will rip the turf. (This becomes a bit of a workout for a large mower) The second issue is that if you have the drive wheel in the up position with the clutch still engaged and lift the front of the reel the mower will unexpectedly shoot forward. The good news is you don't make that mistake more than once... or maybe it was twice.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

anyone have video of a Legacy?


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

I called Peachtree Mowers today and they want $4,000 for a 30" copy cat CA trimmer


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

dmouw said:


> I called Peachtree Mowers today and they want $4,000 for a 30" copy cat CA trimmer


Just get 3x Cal Trimmers and weld them together like a gang reel setup.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

dmouw said:


> I called Peachtree Mowers today and they want $4,000 for a 30" copy cat CA trimmer


That's insane! Over double the cost of a 25" Cal Trimmer with a front roller for 5 more inches, definitely not worth it.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> dmouw said:
> 
> 
> > I called Peachtree Mowers today and they want $4,000 for a 30" copy cat CA trimmer
> ...


I want to see that build.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/PeachtreeMowerCompany/


----------

